# Urgent Help Required For Spouse Visa/Carers Allowance



## Farhana (May 10, 2014)

Hiya Everyone, I hope you are all well 

I am in desperate need of some help with regards to Spouse Visa whilst receiving Carers Allowance.

I understand anyone in receipt of Carers Allowance is exempt from the Financial Requirement and must meet the 'Adequate Maintenance' criteria, showing you have a total of £114.85 per week AFTER Council Tax and Rent have been paid.

I am receiving the higher rate of Carers Allowance, Income Support, Child Tax Credit and also Child Benefit.

Calculating all of the above, I receive £191.49 in total a week. After deducting my Council Tax & Rent leaves me with £181.49 a week - more than what is needed to prove for Adequate Maintenance. 
Without adding Child Tax Credit and Child Benefit, I am left with a total of £98.05 per week after Council Tax & Rent have been deducted meaning I will possibly need to work in order to meet the criteria of Adequate Maintenance to bring my Husband over to join our Son and I in the UK.

I would need someone to please confirm for me whether all of the above will be calculated as 'Adequate Maintenance' or JUST Carers Allowance and Income Support. If so, I will need to get looking for a job ASAP in order to apply - I have been married for almost 12yrs now and have been unable to apply for my Husband due to health issues and circumstances. 

It has been incredibly difficult and overwhelming over the years and so ANY kind of help and advice would be very much appreciated.

Thank You for your time in reading my post


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can include ALL the benefits and allowances you receive, not just carer's and income support.
As you have a child, the amount required isn't £114.85 but £199.20 after council tax and rent. According to your calculation, you are £17.71 per week short. You can get a part-time job, or if you or your husband have savings, that can be put towards it. It must have been held for at least 6 months, and the savings must be divided by 143 to arrive at weekly income equivalent. So you need £2,533 in savings.


----------



## Farhana (May 10, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

Thank You SO much for your reply and information  you have been extremely helpful! I appreciate the fact that you have taken the time to calculate the finances too, bless you 

With regards to a part-time job, would I need to be working for a minimum of 6 months prior to submitting the application? Or could I apply after receiving the first payment/payslip? I was told by a solicitor that I would need to earn £100 more a week and that Child Benefit & Child Tax Credit would not be included - in all honesty, he did not seem that sure or convincing himself and I found it quite hard to understand him.

Also, if you wouldn't mind confirming, would there be anything else I would need to prove other than:

1) Adequate Maintenance

2) Accomodation ( I rent a two double bed via Council with my Son and myself as the occupants) - which documents would I need to prove the above?

3) Proof of communication between my Husband & I - We facetime each other every day and that is our main form of communication.

4) A certificate to prove his knowledge of the English Language. 

Would you know whether that is sufficient enough or are there any other criterias to meet in order to apply?

Lastly, it may seem a silly question but I have heard that some individuals have the choice of taking part in the ESOL course by promising to do so after arriving in the UK? Is that something that can be done or best for them to just do it over there?

Thank You once again for your time and advice!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

3) 12 years is a very long time to be living apart from your spouse so be sure to submit proof of communication covering your entire relationship up until time of applying. 

What do you plan on submitting other than FaceTime screenshots?

Have you got things like call logs, chat logs/screenshots and so on. 

How often do you visit your spouse in his home country and how many times have you been in the past 12 years? You should include things like airline tickets, passport entry and exit stamp/boarding passes as evidence.

Remember to include photos of over the years as well and any hotel bookings if you stayed in any. 

4) What sort of English Certificate is it? IELTS Life Skills A1 for UKVI is what's required. 

One must pass the English test before applying for the visa without it, the visa application will be refused/rejected.


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

Farhana said:


> Hiya Everyone, I hope you are all well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have been to a lawyer i have 1 child tho child tax creadit is included child benifit is not included is what he told me im going down the carers route same as u but i am using savings for 6 months rather than a job not nemy pepole apply threw this route i thnk as iv found very less information do let me knw how it goes would be nice to hv sm1 along the way


----------



## Miriam34 (Jan 23, 2020)

Go to a solicitor that will add the child benifit tax credit all benifit ..and if you have any saving more than 6 month or access to saving for 6 month that will count ...free consultation advice SALAM SOLICITOR or whiterose visa uk 
Ring up do free consultation as advertised.they will add all your benifit if you ask and tell them your far away youl come in to use there service if they can first tell you if they can add all your benifit for sure ...and how many hours you need to work to be eligible to bring spouse .you may need to work few hours to make up for the amount you need ...or if that's impossible due to health reason see if you have right to claim any other benifit to top that up to make up ..if all these routes are impossible borrow 3 to 4k and save it for 6 month someone can gift it to you to help you out ...as your allowed to have savings for upto 6k
I believe 
You need a property checked immigration approved report ..look online and find someone to assess your property just before you put in the application. Becuse the report is valid only for 3 month...you may find someone to assess your home between £50 to 100 average .


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You're responding to a comment made more than two years ago. Please don't resurrect old threads! They aren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Hayder77 (Dec 26, 2020)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you can include ALL the benefits and allowances you receive, not just carer's and income support.
> As you have a child, the amount required isn't £114.85 but £199.20 after council tax and rent. According to your calculation, you are £17.71 per week short. You can get a part-time job, or if you or your husband have savings, that can be put towards it. It must have been held for at least 6 months, and the savings must be divided by 143 to arrive at weekly income equivalent. So you need £2,533 in savings.





Joppa said:


> Yes, you can include ALL the benefits and allowances you receive, not just carer's and income support.
> As you have a child, the amount required isn't £114.85 but £199.20 after council tax and rent. According to your calculation, you are £17.71 per week short. You can get a part-time job, or if you or your husband have savings, that can be put towards it. It must have been held for at least 6 months, and the savings must be divided by 143 to arrive at weekly income equivalent. So you need £2,533 in savings.


Hello brother I have a similar situation 
But I’m not receiving child benefits 
But I want apply for my child and wife
I live with parents 
I get £104 from part time job 
£67.25 careers allowance 
The questions is will my child be only as family premium requirements or as independent child?
Atm I’m not looking after him I’m and not entitled to child benefits.
Paid one solicitor and told me that I only need the family premium which is £17.60
And my previous solicitor told me you need £66.40 as well family premium £17.60
I’m so stressed out.
I really appreciate you view one this one.


----------

